# testing the snorkel



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Just a few pics from the last ride in good old WV. Takeing the wife down tomarrow for some fishing and rideing.


----------



## mudmaniac (Jan 26, 2010)

nice pics! Looks like they are tested! That water is freakin awesome looking!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks tested!! :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

where is that at? that looks like an awesome place to ride. love the way the water looks:rockn:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job man, wish I had something comparable to that around here...looks like it'd be a nice swimming hole.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Man, that would be an awesome place for a bunch of riders to get together and ride / chill out. Awesome scenery...


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

looks good mike we have to get together and ride soon


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> looks good mike we have to get together and ride soon


I know how is that 3" working out? Wish i could have helped more.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

bruteforce504 said:


> where is that at? that looks like an awesome place to ride. love the way the water looks:rockn:


My little secret place to ride in WV that only one other guy on this site knows about because he lives down there. He reconized my old avater (small world):haha:and it is a great swiming fishing hole.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

brutemike said:


> I know how is that 3" working out? Wish i could have helped more.


 
works good didnt get in any water yet but i wanted it more for security than deep water riding so its good for what i want and maybe when we ride we will test them and you help plenty i appriciate it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

water looks amazing looks as if your riding in a spring feed creek or river


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

hey mike dont let the cat out of the bag..lol wish I could of made it down there over the weekend, the po po is back together and I might even get the laws off the brute so I can ride it, great pics! oh and I almost lost my brute in that river a few years back, was not fun!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

wvMOUNTAINMAN said:


> hey mike dont let the cat out of the bag..lol wish I could of made it down there over the weekend, the po po is back together and I might even get the laws off the brute so I can ride it, great pics! oh and I almost lost my brute in that river a few years back, was not fun!


 OH i wont thats why i love that place (no one there).Got to love those kind of places.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

I hear ya man. Gotta love riding at places where not alot people. I'm from Louisiana so you don't have to worry about me no where near that place lol:haha: just a little bit to far of a drive


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

well you take me for a ride in LA and I'll take ya here


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

DEAL!


----------



## jhinkle66 (Feb 12, 2010)

brutemike said:


> My little secret place to ride in WV that only one other guy on this site knows about because he lives down there. He reconized my old avater (small world):haha:and it is a great swiming fishing hole.


 
I know where it is!!!


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im lookin forward to doin that soon hehe. Great pics! Catch any fish? haha


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jhinkle66 said:


> I know where it is!!!


 Are you one of the guys that knows WV.M.M. He was telling me that he knew a couple guys in morgantown?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BleednGreen68 said:


> Im lookin forward to doin that soon hehe. Great pics! Catch any fish? haha


 Come on up we can take you there with a blindfold on lol then show you the smallmouth and catfish at night.:bigok:


----------



## jhinkle66 (Feb 12, 2010)

brutemike said:


> Are you one of the guys that knows WV.M.M. He was telling me that he knew a couple guys in morgantown?


Yeah I know him through a guy I work with so that is probably the other guy he knows.... lol


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jhinkle66 said:


> Yeah I know him through a guy I work with so that is probably the other guy he knows.... lol


 Cool we will have to hook up and ride one day well soon as i can get my motor done haha.Have you been to the place we call the playground it has like 10 or 12 mud holes and its by the powerline?


----------



## jhinkle66 (Feb 12, 2010)

No I dont think so, it doesnt sound familiar! But its possible I could have been there and not known what everyone called it


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya man that place look awesome and there is nothing like having your own little spots like that to go riding I know of a place like that here in MO but dont go there no more because new owners of the land and he thinks he owns the river but just don't want to fight with him


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Looks awsome! Good job on the snork testin.


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Sweet pics. I love the water color.


----------

